# Seniors Signing In



## Robbo (Jan 31, 2003)

A lot of you have some very senior Kenpoists as your instructors.

I wonder if we could start a thread where you could get your instructor to sign in a say a few words (couple of sentences) so that the rest of the Kenpo world could meet them. We could have a list of all the teachers just saying hi.

Rob


----------



## Kirk (Jan 31, 2003)

I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm lucky.. my Instructor is Mr. Conatser..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

Many of the seniors will not bother with the forums, for a number of reasons.  Personally, I wish they would hop in from time to time and at least say hello and mention their seminars.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you. *



So what are Me and Dan, chopped Liver?   It was 91 degrees here in Sunny So. Cal. today and I'm loving it, even had to turn on the A/C when I drove LOL.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *So what are Me and Dan, chopped Liver?   It was 91 degrees here in Sunny So. Cal. today and I'm loving it, even had to turn on the A/C when I drove LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Very HAIRY chopped liver! :rofl:  I thought he meant besides the
current seniors who are already members of this board.


----------



## Robbo (Jan 31, 2003)

> So what are Me and Dan, chopped Liver?



I did consider this response, but hoped the request would be taken in the spirit in which it was offered.

Unless you're being sarcastic, it's hard to tell from typed words. 

I think it's great that you take the time and share your insights, but the more the merrier. Does Mr. Tatum ever hear about what goes on in here from you? Is he at all interested in web based forums? Would he consider signing a guest book of sorts so that people such as I, who have little chance of meeting the man can at least have some interaction with him. (Geez that sounded needy, didn't it)

I'm not angling for them to be on the board all the time, just kind of like an autograph book, just collect signatures. 

But hey if they want to stick around and join in, then great.

Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

We have a few of the seniors, but very few. 

It would be nice if folks like Huk Planas, Frank Trejo, Doreen C, Larry Tatum, Al Tracy, etc would pop in from time to time and say hello, let us know what they are doing, where they are going to be, etc.  I saw Frank signed up, but was only here once.

I'd love to see 10-20, 30 more even on here...I might have to add more disk space.   (and I have no problems doing that!)

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *So what are Me and Dan, chopped Liver?   It was 91 degrees here in Sunny So. Cal. today and I'm loving it, even had to turn on the A/C when I drove LOL.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



Rub it in why don't you.:soapbox:  We got up to 33.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

We hit the 40's today...its almost BBQ time!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *We hit the 40's today...its almost BBQ time!  *



I um, hope you take a jacket or a sweatshirt out with you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I um, hope you take a jacket or a sweatshirt out with you. *



Why?




> When the temperature outside is 40 degrees F:
> Floridians turn on the citrus grove heaters
> People living in Buffalo throw on a tee over the swimsuit.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

You might get cold standing outside flipping burgers, ribs, or fish or whatever it is that you grill. Personally I like to try to stay warm and I'm awaiting my 200 - 250 gas bill for january.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You might get cold standing outside flipping burgers, ribs, or fish or whatever it is that you grill. Personally I like to try to stay warm and I'm awaiting my 200 - 250 gas bill for january. *



Well, the bikini clad gals that hang out at my mansion (which is paid for with the membership fees here) help keep things warm.  

Hmmm....maybe thats how we get the seniors here...tell them theres bikini gals doing Long Four needing help?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

What ever it takes to get them here.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> *I did consider this response, but hoped the request would be taken in the spirit in which it was offered.
> 
> Unless you're being sarcastic, it's hard to tell from typed words.
> ...




Yes, it was meant in jest, and yes I do tell Larry what I've been reading and sometimes he does read it himself.    I'll have to tell him to poke his nose in on this one and see if he responds to anyone.    He usually doesn't like to sign in and register cuz it just takes too damn long but I'll see what I can do.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2003)

Clyde,
  This software can 'remember you' and log you in automatically.  If you or Mr. Tatum want it set up, let me know what accounts and I'll be more than happy to take care of it for ya.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Clyde,
> This software can 'remember you' and log you in automatically.  If you or Mr. Tatum want it set up, let me know what accounts and I'll be more than happy to take care of it for ya.  *




Yea, mine is setup that way already but I don't know if Larry wants to register just cuz it's a PITA  but I will ask.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jan 31, 2003)

There used to be a ton of seniors that posted on kenponet, 
including mr tatum.  But they got tired of all the political crap going
on (probably by people of rank close to mine) and have since had
a major distaste for forums.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well, the bikini clad gals that hang out at my mansion (which is paid for with the membership fees here) help keep things warm.
> 
> Hmmm....maybe thats how we get the seniors here...tell them theres bikini gals doing Long Four needing help?   *



Ah yes, I forgot, you work Security for Hugh Hefner!


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ah yes, I forgot, you work Security for Hugh Hefner! *


Nope, he just does the Jedi Mind Trick :jedi1:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nope, he just does the Jedi Mind Trick :jedi1: *



Wait a minute here, that's my act!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Wait a minute here, that's my act! *



:rofl: :rofl: Ha ha, he beat you to it.:rofl: 

Hey, by the way; I didn't see you post on my chest workout routine in the health secation._standing with my arms folded._


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl: Ha ha, he beat you to it.:rofl:
> 
> Hey, by the way; I didn't see you post on my chest workout routine in the health secation.standing with my arms folded. *



No, my workouts would never end if I did all the stuff you do. Mine totally last  no more that 1.5 hrs for each session, 2-3 times a week. That's upper, and lower! 

I'm old like DC, rememmber?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No, my workouts would never end if I did all the stuff you do. Mine totally last  no more that 1.5 hrs for each session, 2-3 times a week. That's upper, and lower!
> 
> I'm old like DC, rememmber? *



Mine are only 40 -45 hard minutes. That moves from one exercise to the next. This is how I train 2 or 3 muscle groups in one session. I do one exercise say for the shoulders then move directly to the curls. Then back again, always moving.


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 1, 2003)

You should define who you consider to be a senior.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 5, 2003)

All of us "future seniors" could just hang out for a year or twenty...


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey BD!  Good to see  you!

I think they are speaking of famous seniors who have either published their stuff on tape, dvd, and printed page, and those who hit the lucrative seminar circuit.   

Dan


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 6, 2003)

I have done this before on another forum.  I see the group of original 7th Degrees at the time of Mr. Parker's death as the true Seniors of his lineage.  I cannot address the Tracy lineage, but there were lots of cross overs (Steven LaBounty, Gary Swan, etc.)  

The 5th and 6th Degrees under Mr. Parker, who kept training for the last 12 years are getting up there in my estimation.  These may be the "Next Generation Seniors"  Specifically People like Bob Liles, John Sepulveda, Dian Tanaka, etc.  who had years with Mr. Parker and continued to train.  Not those who had the occassional lesson or two per year with SGM Parker, and call themselves "his" students.  There are some that wear the rank, and may deserve it in someones estimation, but I cannot bring myself to call someone a senior who does not know the techniques, extensions, or who cannot "walk the walk", even if they talk the talk.  

We know some promotions were political with hopes of bringing them along later as Mr. Parker began re-solidifying the IKKA in the mid to late 80's.  It is unfortunate that some of these instructors did not continue to pursue training with some of the true Seniors available.  Time marches on, and I fear any opportunity not to spend time with people like Sigung LaBounty, Sibok Tom Kelly, etc. is an opportunity lost forever.  

Just my definition of a "Senior".  

Oss,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## bahenlaura (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> We know some promotions were political with hopes of bringing them along later as Mr. Parker began re-solidifying the IKKA in the mid to late 80's.  It is unfortunate that some of these instructors did not continue to pursue training with some of the true Seniors available.  Time marches on, and I fear any opportunity not to spend time with people like Sigung LaBounty, Sibok Tom Kelly, etc. is an opportunity lost forever.
> 
> ...



 

Ooosss Mr. Billings.
I could not have agreed more. I consider myself one of the more fortunate ones to have Si-Bok as my teacher. i Have had the honor of being his students for more than 12 years. He and men like Sigung have wealth of knowledge about our beloved art, its origin, journey and history. they practically helped Mr. parker put the patch on the map. we owe it to ourselves to learn as much as we can from them.

yours in art

Burt E.


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *
> 
> Ooosss Mr. Billings.
> ...



yeah what he said!
:iws: 
But it is very cool to hear Sibok Tom Kelly talk about Mr Parker and give the whys when he is showing you something.  It is amazing to hear some of the stories and reasons behind things in our art.
Mr Conatser is also a wealth of knowledge with a good sense of humor that I hope is around for awhile.

I think everyone has their unique perspective or things to contribute to the art......too bad we cant stop time doesnt seem to be enough!!


----------



## Katie Simmons (Feb 8, 2003)

My father Dave Simmons has been in kenpo since 1966, was awarded his eigth degree back belt by Al Tracy, and he regularly contributes to the forum.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Katie Simmons _
> *My father Dave Simmons has been in kenpo since 1966, was awarded his eigth degree back belt by Al Tracy, and he regularly contributes to the forum. *



And we're glad that he does.


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *And we're glad that he does. *



Yeah!  Even if he is an old guy!  

Hi Dave!  Don't hurt me! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan "Also an old guy" Farmer :rofl:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Yeah!  Even if he is an old guy!
> 
> Hi Dave!  Don't hurt me! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...



Did I see gray hair on your picture? Hmmmmm... Remember I am "ronin" in a Kenpo world. LOL

Regards,

Dave Simmons

:lol:


----------



## Sigung86 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dave Simmons _
> *Did I see gray hair on your picture? Hmmmmm... Remember I am "ronin" in a Kenpo world. LOL
> 
> Regards,
> ...



Dave,

You may be "ronin", but I still love ya, man!

Gray hair in my picture?????  Hmm.... Gonna have to get to work with Photoshop and fix that! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

I am a Senior....... (cause my son is a Jr) Hee hee

:karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Katie Simmons _
> *My father Dave Simmons has been in kenpo since 1966, was awarded his eigth degree back belt by Al Tracy. *



I thought he "gave back" his double promotion 8th Degree to Al Tracy!


----------



## Katie Simmons (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I thought he "gave back" his double promotion 8th Degree to Al Tracy!
> 
> *



With all due respect, there's quite a difference between my father breaking away from Al Tracy and my father throwing 37 years of instruction back in Al's face. A person can't just "give back" rank; they've already earned it. Rank isn't a gift. In point of fact, I know that dad doesn't care about the degree of his belt. A blackbelt is a blackbelt is a blackbelt. My only reason for mentioning the 8th degree was to let everyone know that he is considered a senior, 1st generation from Al Tracy.  :soapbox: 
So chill, big guy!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Katie Simmons _
> *With all due respect, there's quite a difference between my father breaking away from Al Tracy and my father throwing 37 years of instruction back in Al's face. A person can't just "give back" rank; they've already earned it. Rank isn't a gift. In point of fact, I know that dad doesn't care about the degree of his belt. A blackbelt is a blackbelt is a blackbelt. My only reason for mentioning the 8th degree was to let everyone know that he is considered a senior, 1st generation from Al Tracy.  :soapbox:
> So chill, big guy!
> *



I made no bones either way about years in training or skill level.  (Go back and read carefully!!)   All I said was the I "thought" he gave back his promotion to Al Tracy, (nothing descriptive was mentioned) as you seem to imply.

You say a Black Belt is a Black Belt is a Black Belt....  then you didn't think he was a first generation from Al Tracy as a recently promoted 6th, with all that experience?   
I don't understand? 

:soapbox: 
I don't need to chill.... I live in Arizona!


----------



## Dave Simmons (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I thought he "gave back" his double promotion 8th Degree to Al Tracy!
> 
> *



Hi Dennis and Fellow Kenpo Folks!

News travels fast...It is true I resigned from Al Tracy's Organization at the end of 2002. The reason for my decision was, I do not agree with the direction taken by the Tracy's Organization. Although I have friends in the Tracy System  I decided it is better for me to seek my own path regarding Kenpo. I requested Al Tracy to remove my name from their family tree. Whether they choose to revoke my rank or not makes no difference now. Really it has no bearing on my Kenpo attitude. I truly love Kenpo and mixing it up with my Kenpo brothers and sisters without worrying who is "right or wrong".

Regards,

Dave Simmons

Twin Dragon Kenpo Karate:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dave Simmons _
> *Hi Dennis and Fellow Kenpo Folks!
> 
> News travels fast...It is true I resigned from Al Tracy's Organization at the end of 2002. The reason for my decision was, I do not agree with the direction taken by the Tracy's Organization. Although I have friends in the Tracy System  I decided it is better for me to seek my own path regarding Kenpo. I requested Al Tracy to remove my name from their family tree. Whether they choose to revoke my rank or not makes no difference now. Really it has no bearing on my Kenpo attitude. I truly love Kenpo and mixing it up with my Kenpo brothers and sisters without worrying who is "right or wrong".
> ...



VERY interesting!!!  Best of luck to you on your new path!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 13, 2003)

Good luck on your new travels.:asian:


----------



## Big Pat (Feb 13, 2003)

Best of luck for you Mr. Simmons on your altered journey.Most likely not an easy decision after being with Mr.Tracy for so long. 

EKP RIP

Big Pat :asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah keep your hands steady on the wheel  
Best wishes for your new leg in the journey.


----------

